# Advice please



## deemi786 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi there everyone, been some time since i last contributed.

Used to have a tank with some blood parrots, unfortunately i had to give them away when i moved back home to the UK from Singapore.

Have decided to get another tank and start up again and wanted some advice. *old dude I Plan on getting some blood parrots again (some nice rocks, live plants etc) but am stuck on what tank to get, was looking at the following:

Fluval Roma 200 or a Juwel Lido 120. Any recommendations?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would go with the largest you can get and have room for.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed. Go with the largest setup you can afford.


----------



## deemi786 (Jan 6, 2011)

no preference to tanks? are they all the "same?"

If so ill just get the biggest i can get away with..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Quick check on the SYSTEMS says fluval all the way to me and PLEASE get another filter besides what is provided!


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

IMHO.....

You'll usually end up with better components and spend much less money if you stay away from these "packaged" systems. 
There are always sacrifices in equipment quality and high markup on these systems.

Agree.....get the largest tank you can afford & fit in your space.


----------



## deemi786 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a limited budget of under 300 for the tank and supplies. Is there a cheaper option for better quality? If so where is the best place to look?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I would buy the biggest tank your money will allow.good luck.let us know what you do buy.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

deemi786 said:


> I have a limited budget of under 300 for the tank and supplies. Is there a cheaper option for better quality? If so where is the best place to look?


Fish Tanks & Aquarium Lighting, Pond Pumps, Liners, Filters & UVs - All Pond Solutions

I used these guys when I got my 87 US gal tank. It cost me about £360 (i bought an extra external filter otherwise it was just a bit cheaper).

Fast delivery as well and to be honest I liked the overall look over the fluval (i have a fluval system also)


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

These two would fit around your budget (the larger is slightly more but only just) id recommend getting an external as well. There own ones are pretty good I use the 2000lph of theirs and it is just as quiet as my fluval canisters i use (bonus is it is also cheap) and does a very good job if not better than some named brands i've used.

Remember to allow budget to set it up as well as just buying the tank isn't your only start up costs lol

LZ-1000 Modern Cabinet Aquarium Fish Tank marine tropical freshwater 250L - All Pond Solutions - All Pond Solutions

LZ-810 198L Modern Cabinet Aquarium Fish Tank 84cm 5 Colours - All Pond Solutions - All Pond Solutions


----------



## deemi786 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for that, was looking at those last night actually. i had a BOYU tank and filter in Singapore and the instructions were all in Chinese. Am so tempted to get the "packaged deal" because it has everything i need to get started and within my budget whereas this is just the tank.....

decisions decisions....


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I ordered from them when they was selling them under their own name, but instructions were the same but was in english lol. I'd definitely recommend the company anyway as I've never had a problem with them and if you do have one they respond fast to


----------



## deemi786 (Jan 6, 2011)

K, I was thissss close to buying the tank today, finally decided on the fluval 200 as it came with the cabinet.However, are there any other cheaper cabinets I can get .

I've seen a few people ask about Ikea stands etc but no real definate "don't do it!".

Would love peoples advice on it...


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

The allpond tanks also come with cabinets that is already in the combined price


----------

